# Industry Name for DBA



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi

I am filling EOI and have one doubt.
Which Industry name should I give in A19, for Database Administrator role.
My occupation number is 262111 and I am working as DBA in IT industry.

Please advice.

Thanks
Cheema


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

FYI

I have filled in L783200 Information Storage and Retrieval Services.
Is it correct?


----------

